# what set up do you have?



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

What rod do you use the most?


I have a st. croix 8 weight that i use quit a bit.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Fw Trout - Sage 5wt, Orvis reel
Bass - Sage 7wr, Orvis large orbor reel
SW - Sage 9wt, Orvis Multiplex reel


----------



## longcast (Jan 4, 2007)

son


you name it i gotts it!!!


whatcha lookin fo

sage, scott, stcroix mostly sage though

reels- ross, tibor & sage


pretty cool Tom didnt realize you were a fly guy.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

St Croix 8 wt
G Loomis Reel


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Biscayne Rods "Billy Baroo" 9wt  and a Gold CupIII Reel
White River 270 8wt and a Gold Cup III Reel
Scott 10' 8wt and a Gold Cup III Reel
Biscayne Rods 7wt  and a Tibor Reel
Biscayne Rods "Billy Baroo" 6wt  and a Fin-Nor Reel

I think thats all of them?


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Old Florida #4, GL3 7wt.

lookin for a decent 8 or 9wt..


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

Mostly Sage. A couple of St Croixs and Orvis.
I really like my Sage XI-2.
I have been real impressed with the Temple Fork rods that I have played with. They cast very good. The Orvis Zero Gravity rods *really* cast good. I am looking forward to throwihg one of the new Z-Axis rod from Sage.
Just remember there is no such thing as too many Flyrods! That is a* FACT!!* I just need to convince my wife of that!!
JIM


----------



## Biscaynenate (Dec 16, 2006)

I vote for Scott Rods.  Although they are a little soft, the Scott Helipy is great for lobbing big flies and cranking fish out of cover- great for bass and back-country stuff.  I have both an 8 and 10 wt Heliply and usually fish them with an Abel 3N.


----------



## littlejohn (Mar 13, 2007)

Sage 5wt rod Albrite reel
Gold cup 8 wt rod/reel
Gold cup 10 wt rod/reel


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

I have an 8 and a ten Both martin rods. 8 weight 4 piece , 10 2piece. Okouma reels. Picked both of them up with two boxes of flies for $100. Great price for a starter setup for me.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

for inshore saltwater 99% of the time its a custom sage 9' 8wt with Lamson reel, wf SA bonefish taper. If I'm plying mangroves for snook or small tarpon, say in Flamingo or the wind is up, then its a 9' 10wt with a Finnor reel. 50+lb tarpon, sharks bonito etc. then its a 9' 12 wt. 

For sweetwater and/or seatrout and small red's, ladyfish and the like its a 9' sage 5wt with a 5 or 6 wt line depending on the size fly I'm throwing at the time. I'll also use the custom 8wt with big deerhair bugs on bass and sometimes the 10wt too if they're in the salad. Fly fishing is too much fun, should be a law against it.  - eric

here's some eye candy...


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

in my case... i just love Temple Fork Outfitters

9' 12# TFO Professional with a Rio Tarpon sinking line 
9' 9# TFO Series One with Orvis Saltwater
9' 6#TFO Series One White River 4 1/2 reel Orvis line
-------
then I have the coolests setups in generic little flyrods that i have found in Sports Authority and WALMART!!!!

Finalist 8' 6/7# with a SA 7# floating and click drag reel for just $39!!!!!!! 

2 Shakespere 7' 4/5# one loaded with a 6# SA and the other still with its wrapper (and they cast BEAUTIFUL) by the way these where purchased for $9!!! ;D because they where being discontinued in Walmart (maybe you can still find them)


All leaders I use are 9 to 14 feet long and are hand built by me


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I've met Lefty a few times over the years and honestly trust he'd only endorse something he believed in. Sure he's making some money with TFO, but he's just that kind of guy. He was that way in the mid to late 70's before most people event knew who he was. So as my Sage stock begins to age and falter, I'd be real interested in trying some TFO rod's myself. If they perform even remotely close to the higher end blanks, then they're a tremdous value. - eric


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a 8# Gold Cup Series rod:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_22304_175001002_175000000_175001000_175-1-2

And the Gold Cup Series reel:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_36808_175001001_175000000_175001000_175-1-1


I'm just starting out with fly fishing, so I wanted something with a good warranty that I could easily return to Bass Pro if something happened (sure enough, I've already returned the rod after a mishap and got a brand new one no questions asked).

Once I develop my skills, I'll upgrade to a nicer outfit.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

You really don't need top line gear unless you're pursuing records or really large fish. The differences between a $200 reel and a $600 dollar reel or a $150 rod and $500 rod are far less than the average anglers ability to cast and fight a big fish or an average to above average sized fish using a relatively light or IGFA level tippet strength. Boat handling with big fish on fly is another factor that will trump any differences in gear too. Buy decent stuff and take care of it. Save the extra money to get out and fish more.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

forgot to mention knots. Learning to tie good knots and leaders is more important than having a Tibor reel.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

TFO 8# with a Lamson 3.5 litespeed reel. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Sage Launch 4 wgt with Cabela's CSR reel (Rod has a nice lazy action well suited to bream fishing. CSR reel is OK for the fresh, the guts rust out fast in the salt though)

TFO TiCr-X 6 wgt with narrow spool Tibor Backcountry (great combo-best casting rod I have and the reel was only $175 on closeout when they upgraded models)

TFO TiCr 8 wgt with Ross BG Canyon (This reel is one of my favorite pieces of equipment. Still can't decide how much I like the rod, but it will BOMB a 9 wgt line)

Still trying to piece together a decent heavy outfit. I've got a hand-me-down St. Croix Avid 12 wgt and couldn't pass up a killer deal on a lightly used Tibor Riptide (10 wgt reel). I'll probably eventually get a TiCr-X for the Riptide. Not sure what I'll do for a cheap 12 wgt reel (is there such a thing that will hold up to a big tarpon?).

I would really recommend the TFO TiCr-X to anyone looking for a rod (be interested to see what deerfly thinks of them). I'm just now getting to where I can really tell the differences between rods, and it seems to be plenty powerful but still has something of a delicate tip for short shots. I love my 6 weight.

Elie


----------



## TaxPhd (May 7, 2007)

Orvis T3 9' 8 wt, Nautilus CCF, Rio Tropical Clouser line.

Trout and Bream rod is a Loomis GLX with a Battenkill Large Arbor.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Not mine... borrowing from a friend

Thomas & Thomas 9' w/ Able Super 7 Reel


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> TFO TiCr 8 wgt with Ross BG Canyon (This reel is one of my favorite pieces of equipment. Still can't decide how much I like the rod, but it will BOMB a 9 wgt line)
> 
> I would really recommend the TFO TiCr-X to anyone looking for a rod (be interested to see what deerfly thinks of them). I'm just now getting to where I can really tell the differences between rods, and it seems to be plenty powerful but still has something of a delicate tip for short shots. I love my 6 weight.
> 
> Elie


Elie, I like both the TFO TiCr and the X version and agree with your recommendation. You simply can not go wrong with these rods, especially for the price. I actually bought an X in 8wt a few weeks back, but only because I got it at the TiCr price. I'm not necessarily a cheap person but the $40 discount was hard to pass up.  However, if the shop had the TiCr I would have bought it instead. I don't feel there is much difference between the two, at least not from a practical sense. Anyone on a budget would do well to try both before laying out the extra money for the X. 

Although I don't have a way to measure these rods against the AFTMA spec, I would say these are fast, line class + 1/2, meaning the 8wt would probably rate much closer to the conventional 9wt spec. I say conventional because most lines don't strictly adhere to the spec nor do the rod manufactures when they mark them, which is largely the reason for most of the debate and banter about this rod and that. But that's another topic for another day. My impression from using these rods and most anywhere you read a hands-on review would suggest these are on the high end of the rated line class scale, as does your experience with the 9wt line.  

Having said that though, I had an older custom Sage 8wt that cast nearly as well and it was about 9yrs old, but it was also slightly over built so to speak. So while these new TFO's are excellent values, there's nothing magical about them. I would say most any other "name-brand" rod near that price point with a similar taper and power curve would measure up comparably. However, what fly fisherman in their right mind would mind having a rod or two in the arsenal with Lefty's signature on it.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

The X has a slightly better reel seat and nicer cork as well. For me, it seems to cast a little better than the TiCr, but it could just be in my head. I haven't spent a lot of time casting two of the same weight side by side. I will say you're right on with the +1/2 weight call. I gave the overlined TiCr a pretty good workout last weekend and it was great out to about 50'. Further than that and the rod started to get overloaded, struggling to change the line's direction for the next foward or back cast. It's great when quick short, shots are necessary. With 10' of line out of the rod tip, fly in hand, you can shoot line on your first false cast. Where I fish, the reds don't often tail, so you tend to have a pretty narrow window between when you see them and when they spook. Quick shots help. 

My buddy and I are leaving Sunday for a few days of trying to target snook on the Sanibel beaches. I'm bringing both the 8 wgt and the 6 wgt. I wish I had a 7. I think that would be the perfect rod. I'll post a report if we catch anything. If anyone is familiar with the area, I would welcome any advice for landbased fishing, even if it's chunking bait in the passes or something like that. Anything at all. 

Elie


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Sanibel, eh, I'll be in Matlacha/Pine Island this weekend for a little anniversary and fishing getaway. I really like that area, hopefully I'll have something to report besides a little weight gain and hangovers. 

You're right on the X's upgrades, but IMO the difference isn't worth the extra cost, but thats just me. They're both great values.

As for lighter rods, I tend to agree. I've fished 5 & 6 wts for many years in saltwater and they're fine for most anything under 10lbs or so when wind and structure aren't a big factor. I think most of todays 7wts would be ideal too. I've caught quite a few bonefish with the 5wt wading he flats and shoreline around Islamorada, lots of fun but can be marginal if you need to pressure the larger fish. Those light outfits are a real plus though when a finesse/light presentation matters. Seems most 7wts and up these days are so damn fast though, you really have to work to slow the line speed down or over line them.

Beach fishing with a 7-8wt is ideal in light wind conditions too. Plus there's enough muscle to handle a little bigger fish than the 5-6wts. Of course if the TFO's in those sizes are like the 8wt then they can probably hold their own. 

Good luck down there.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Up from the dead I raise this thread!

As for me, I was one of those fools that thought building my own rods would be cheaper than buying them. Well, the truth is that each rod IS in-fact cheaper than most comparable commercial rod. However, you end up building more than you actually need!

I have more rods than I care to count.
These are the ones I use the most though.

This one is a 9ft 7wt. I use it on the Lagoon mainly









This is my current big boy back up.
It's a 9' 9wt









In Fresh water lately I've been using this one a lot
8'-6" 4wt









I like Lamson reels but I do use a few cheapo reels too.

I don't spin fish much anymore but last time out I used this one.










I had my soon-to-be-Step daughter with me. She is 5. I had to explain to her that the bullet in the rod butt would not go bang when you cast the rod. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> Not mine... borrowing from a friend
> 
> Thomas & Thomas 9' w/ Able Super 7 Reel


same one that lets you borrow his watermen?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Oyster is just a show off!  

1.) 9' 8wt XX Albright Rod with Albright GPR reel spooled with wf8 SA Redfish taper.

2.) 9' 10wt Dan Craft Sig V rod and no reel yet.

3.) 8'6" 6wt* Matrix on the bench to be built with a Okuma Cascade reel.

*The 6wt is actually built on the 5wt blank that Oyster suggested...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Oyster is just a show off!


I get it from YOU! lol



> Oyster is just a show off!
> 
> That 10wt should turn out to be a great stick. It is similar to the Loomis cross current in action I think. I have a 10wt allstar blank that I want to build but I refuse to because that would mean I have to buy a new reel for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Freshwater
Scott A2 5wt Hobbs Creek reel S/A Headstart line
Scott SAS 6wt Cortland Current reel Headstart line
S/A 8wt w/ Hobbs Creek reel Rio mainstream line
Scott SAS 7wt , Cortland L/A reel

Saltwater
Scott Heliply 9wt, Billy Pate Bonefish reel, S/A Redfish line
Winston Ibis 8 wt, Loomis Venture reel S/A Saltwater line
Cortland Big Sky 9wt, Old Florida #4 reel, S/A Saltwater line
TFO Pro 8wt , Tioga #8 Magnum reel Orvis Saltwater line
Have extra spools for the Old Florida, Tioga for other lines, like a couple of Intermediate lines I use once in a while.
Truth be told, I don't care for the TFO rod, it is a Pro model, and I don't care for the way it casts, but the Cortland Big Sky is a HOOT to cast! As is the cheepie S/A rod.
Flyfishing is a gearhead's sport as far as it goes for me! ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

St. Croix 8wt w/ SA 678 2LA reel, and for teaching people to cast TFO 8wt Series 1, with Pflueger Gold reel


----------



## saltyfly239 (8 mo ago)

TFO mangrove and allen kracken


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

orlgheenoer said:


> What rod do you use the most?
> 
> 
> I have a st. croix 8 weight that i use quit a bit.


Winston B3 SX 9’8wt. / Ross Momentum LT for salt, TFO Drift rod/ Galvan OB1 for freshwater


----------

